# Where can I get a stainless grill for a 2002 Altima?



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought I would post here cause nobody reads any of the other forums.

Anyway, I am looking to buy a 2002 Altima, but the only complaint I have about the car is the cheap plastic black grill. I saw a car awhile back that had a stainless or brushed grill. Anyone know where I can get one at.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh yeah, anyone have any recomendations for some nice (tasteful) wheels for it. Not looking for anything real flashy, but maybe a little different then stock.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Stillen has them


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Well im also looking for a custom grill for my Altima this looks good but I dont know where to get it? Any ifo would be appreciated! pics


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Altimat has one on his Altima. See if he'll let you in on info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Who? Altimat? ill look for this Altimat..


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I have them in stock.
Give a call or email direct.


----------

